# Forcefeedback Einstellung in Assetto Corsa



## HordyH (7. März 2015)

Es wäre nett wenn jeder der AC spielt mal seine Fb Einstellungen  (Treiber und Ingame) posten könnte.

Ich bin auf der suche nach der optimalen Einstellungen für ein möglichst realistisches fahrgefühl. 

Und wenn jemand mir noch die einzelnen einstellungs Parameter erläutern könnte wäre super, also was bewirkt zb die Dämpfung ect. 

Ich fahre mit einem driving force gt.


----------



## IJOJOI (7. März 2015)

Wenn es gleich wie bei meinem alten G27 ist, dann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Spiel 70% Stärke im Spiel, alle Effekte wie Straßen- /Curb effekt AUS!!!


----------



## HordyH (8. März 2015)

Warum sollen die effekte aus sein?


----------



## IJOJOI (9. März 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Warum sollen die effekte aus sein?


Weil das nichts mir "real" zu tun hat.
Die sind "berechnete" Effekte, die nicht über die Aufhängung kommen. 
1.) Du spürst normalerweise keine 1cm Erhöhung im Lenkrad oder . Da Reifen nunmal Gummi+Stahl+Luft sind wird doch einiges gedämpft.
2.) Wenn man mit einem Hecktriebler die Hinterräder durchgehen lässt, spürt man keine Vibration am Lenkrad, da die Forderreifen nunmal davon nicht beeinflusst werden.
3.) Der Curbeffekt wird eingesetzt Vibrationen ins FFB zu bringen. In Wahrheit sind viele (ein Großteil) der Curbs flach, und haben somit nur FFB beim Auf- und Abfahren. Da gibts kein Rütteln.


----------



## HordyH (9. März 2015)

Klingt logisch...aber die zentrierfeder einstellung sollte an sein finde ich, da ja das lenkrad in echt auch alleine gerade gestellt wird


----------



## 1awd1 (10. März 2015)

Zentrierfeder kann aus, da sich das Lenkrad auch so von allein im Spiel wieder gerade stellt. Die Zentrierfeder ist für Spiele ohne FFB gedacht.


----------



## HordyH (10. März 2015)

Ok...ich hatte das gefühl das dass lenkrad dadurch mehr zurückschlägt zb beim driften ( rechts, links wechsel )


----------

